# Walgreens 2019



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

It looks like they actually have some pretty decent items this year. Walgreens was amazing back in the day.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So I’m literally scouring these! Ok the skeleton and the wine bottle thing for 14.99 a potion bottle of poison would be excellent with him!

And there’s a unicorn horn for a pumpkin?!? Too cute. I actually crafted my own spider book and looking at that one I was like did someone make my book? 

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I love the purple skulls. They look like velvet. I must get them. Thanks for posting the pics. I haven't been to Walgreen's in a while.


----------



## shootmenow (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, At the bottom of the first pic to the left of the skeleton dog, what is that? It looks like some kind of dragon skeleton, but it's hard to tell. It kind of mixes in with what looks like a skeleton snake to its left.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

shootmenow said:


> Ok, At the bottom of the first pic to the left of the skeleton dog, what is that? It looks like some kind of dragon skeleton, but it's hard to tell. It kind of mixes in with what looks like a skeleton snake to its left.


It is a dragon. They only had one. Wish I got better pics. I was in a hurry though. I was not expecting to see this stuff out yet. There was a cobra to the left. Slightly better pic:


----------



## shootmenow (Mar 18, 2012)

Illysium said:


> It is a dragon. They only had one. Wish I got better pics. I was in a hurry though. I was not expecting to see this stuff out yet. There was a cobra to the left. Slightly better pic:


Oh no! I always have such a hard time finding things at Walgreens, but I think I may need to give that guy a home.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm seeing some nice things, but surprised at items that look nearly identical to some of Target's recent offerings. That neon/LED bat light with the ornate base for instance looks like the one Target did last year. The little cauldron and skull with the succulent plants is also very Target.

And EVERYONE is apparently getting in on the "bunch of Hocus Pocus" thing. 

May have to go look tho. I remember when Walgreens was one of the top leaders of cool little Halloween stuff.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

You know, if nothing else it’s just nice to see another retailer doing SOMETHING Halloween ?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I'm seeing some nice things, but surprised at items that look nearly identical to some of Target's recent offerings. That neon/LED bat light with the ornate base for instance looks like the one Target did last year. The little cauldron and skull with the succulent plants is also very Target.
> 
> And EVERYONE is apparently getting in on the "bunch of Hocus Pocus" thing.
> 
> May have to go look tho. I remember when Walgreens was one of the top leaders of cool little Halloween stuff.


There does seem to be a lot of duplication these days. One store has something and the next year they all have it.

I guess same things catch the eyes of all the buyers for the different stores. It would be nice to have more variety, because I know there's stuff sitting in Chinese warehouses that none of us know about.

I used to really like Halloween Asylum because they went to the same shows as all the other online resellers but ordered different stuff, so they were the only ones that had a lot of things.

And I too really miss the days when Walgreens had something that was the 'must-have' item of the year. Heck, I still call all my skeletons Wallies.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I'm seeing some nice things, but surprised at items that look nearly identical to some of Target's recent offerings. That neon/LED bat light with the ornate base for instance looks like the one Target did last year.


Close, but different enough to not be a blatant ripoff. The bat is thicker than Target's and the base is actually from a couple of potion bottles that CVS carried last year.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I may need that dragon skellie. I have to go find one to get a good look at it. Time to stalk Walgreens. I like the spider potion bottle too.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

MorganaMourning said:


> Time to stalk Walgreens. I like the spider potion bottle too.


Sorry, but I just posted that to show the base as being the same as the lighted bat that Walgreens has. The spider potion bottle was carried at CVS last year, along with a skull version that was a blend of yellow and red. If you have a CVS store that _does _do Halloween (I kid you not, _neither _of the closest, within a fifteen mile radius, carried a single thing last year), there is always a chance that they may offer them again this year.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

MasqAddikt said:


> Sorry, but I just posted that to show the base as being the same as the lighted bat that Walgreens has. The spider potion bottle was carried at CVS last year, along with a skull version that was a blend of yellow and red. If you have a CVS store that _does _do Halloween (I kid you not, _neither _of the closest, within a fifteen mile radius, carried a single thing last year), there is always a chance that they may offer them again this year.


Thanks for clarifying that. I didn't read your post right. I'll check CVS this year. We have 2 in town and they both had halloween last year. I bought 2 skellies at 75% off. I got lucky. Sorry yours didn't have anything.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

MorganaMourning said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. I didn't read your post right. I'll check CVS this year. We have 2 in town and they both had halloween last year. I bought 2 skellies at 75% off. I got lucky. Sorry yours didn't have anything.


No worries. My post probably was a little vague. That's good. Great deal on the skeletons.

Thanks. No explanation from corporate when I e-mailed, of course, and there is no phone number to call. I am not in some super religious area, so I really do not get the lack of Halloween love being shown by those CVS locations. The managers must hold a grudge against Samhain over not receiving a certain type of candy when they were young


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

DH brought these home for me today!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

MorganaMourning said:


> I may need that dragon skellie. I have to go find one to get a good look at it. Time to stalk Walgreens. I like the spider potion bottle too.


I liked the dragon skelly pretty welll, its on the small side ( you can see that in the pic) but its eyes light up and it sceaches and its mouth "moves" 24.99 I think. I started to get it but not sure why I need it, is Halloween even about need though ??


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> DH brought these home for me today!


That was nice and those are all great. What kind of a selling point is zero glow in the dark, though? Most products have that feature?


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Illysium said:


> It is a dragon. They only had one. Wish I got better pics. I was in a hurry though. I was not expecting to see this stuff out yet. There was a cobra to the left. Slightly better pic:
> 
> View attachment 717949


Everything else aside, please tell me I'm not the only person who thinks that skull with the purple hood looks just like Skeletor.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Curious about the fake plants...that cauldron one is really calling my name. If it's just a black cauldron with fake plants in it I could see having that out all year round.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Tyrant said:


> Everything else aside, please tell me I'm not the only person who thinks that skull with the purple hood looks just like Skeletor.


I had to look again. You are so right. My daughter will want that. Skeletor is one of the favorite characters.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Close, but different enough to not be a blatant ripoff. The bat is thicker than Target's and the base is actually from a couple of potion bottles that CVS carried last year.
> View attachment 717941


I wanted that potion bottle from CVS last year & waited & when I went back, it was gone. Had the same smoke effect that the HD Crystal Ball has this year.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Illysium said:


> They had a little out today.
> 
> View attachment 717855
> View attachment 717856
> ...


A little??? That is a lot. Never saw more than an aisle ever at Walgreens. Sis stopped Sat. & said they were starting to get stuff out but nothing good yet...candy & such, but many boxes stacked up.

Went back today to see that Neon; not the Bat but the sleeper Cat behind it (one that Target didn't have last year), but only a little more was put out & boxes still stacked in the aisle. We complained as usual but nicely.

Did you happen to notice if it had a try me on it & if so, did you try the cat? Wonder what color it is?

Always go to Walgreen's for cheap M&M's to make my M&M, round pretzel, chocolate thingys but I'm sure everyone noticed that you pay the same amount for the new 10+ oz bags that you did for the 1 lb bags.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> Did you happen to notice if it had a try me on it & if so, did you try the cat? Wonder what color it is?


Nope, I didn't even notice the cat. The bat was pink though.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Walgreens has the plush Addams Family dolls. 14.99 each. I only saw Wed. , Morticia and Gomez. trying to post a pic but my phone isn't cooperating.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Yodlei said:


> A little??? That is a lot. Never saw more than an aisle ever at Walgreens. Sis stopped Sat. & said they were starting to get stuff out but nothing good yet...candy & such, but many boxes stacked up.
> 
> Went back today to see that Neon; not the Bat but the sleeper Cat behind it (one that Target didn't have last year), but only a little more was put out & boxes still stacked in the aisle. We complained as usual but nicely.
> 
> ...


The cat is green like the one at krogers


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Curious about the fake plants...that cauldron one is really calling my name. If it's just a black cauldron with fake plants in it I could see having that out all year round.


It is exactly that


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 719226


omg how cute! wonder how many other characters they did? If anyone else sees more, please post.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Excited to find Lock, Shock and Barrell!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> omg how cute! wonder how many other characters they did? If anyone else sees more, please post.


Hey girl !! It looks like in the 13 inch dolls like in my pic the only other is a Pugsley. However I don't think he is at Walgreens at least not any in my neck of the woods. They also have the 6 inch "squeezers" ( pugsley is in heartfires pic above) of those they have morticia, gomez, Wed., Pugsley, Lurch and fester. and Homegood and some other stores have what is called a runner, they dance around and that only comes in fester and wednesday.

13 inch aew 14.99 each at walgreens
6 inch sqeezers are 6.99 at walgreens and 5.99 at party city
runners are 16.99


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> The cat is green like the one at krogers


Yep...found that out but Thanks! I passed since it is more expensive & larger than the rest I have from Target. Hoping Target will add more next year.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Husband surprised me today n bought me the whole addams family squeerers group. Even lurch! Hadnt seen them yet. Too cute


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Does anyone know if they are likely to put some of their halloween stuff online?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

benjamin said:


> Does anyone know if they are likely to put some of their halloween stuff online?


They used to but I think they really dropped off in the last few years.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I found the black cauldron plant! Grabbed it and some candy...I'm super glad they had them out...most of the aisle was bare...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I found the black cauldron plant! Grabbed it and some candy...I'm super glad they had them out...most of the aisle was bare...


I grabbed one too! It'll be out all year!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

The Wallgreens by us has been completed updated yet, but I will go back again sometime next week. I think it's because I live in FL and not much goes on down here for Halloween, other than Halloween Horror Nights which people seem to go too. I much rather go to another Haunt than that.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

50% usually the day after Halloween!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Picked up the Addams Funko Pops today... Gomez, Morticia and Uncle Fester ?


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

im excited to see some new NBC merch. im really hoping they add anew character for the 12" statues, rather than just jack and sally in a new pose... i will definitely be searching for the oogie wall hanger, and the lock shock and barrel mini plushes! my store just put stuff out but its not much.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Well crud, Walgreens here I come. Was so disappointed last year I wasn’t going to look this year.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

SilentRaven said:


> im excited to see some new NBC merch. im really hoping they add anew character for the 12" statues, rather than just jack and sally in a new pose... i will definitely be searching for the oogie wall hanger, and the lock shock and barrel mini plushes! my store just put stuff out but its not much.


The new Sally is wearing a fabric skirt and Jack's pose is slightly different from the last 2 years selections. I haven't seen any other figurines this year.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I noticed in the regular toys section they have adorable NBC figures. I bought several last year and my son loves playing with them. I actually saw Sally this year but didn't buy her......yet


----------



## The_Spookmiester (Jul 7, 2018)

Man I still have a bunch of really nice resin skulls from Walgreens some years ago I got for like 1.00 after halloween that were really nice for the price even at full price


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I had to get these to go with some very similar and shorter ones I got from Big Lots many years ago and love for their simplicity.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I wish they would bring back those $20 posable skeletons!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Got my newest micro plushes to add to the rest of them. I also noticed that this years jack has a different facial expression, but passed on it because I don't need 2 jacks. But i love the lock shock and barrel!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Yay!!! I was wondering if you found them because I saw some yesterday and was about to grab them for you!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

has anybody found the oogie wall hanger? so far none of my stores have them, but im venturing further out today. I really dont want to miss out on getting him


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a side by side with the previous oogie. The differences are, obviously color. And the new one has plastic dice with an led inside (vs foam dice on the old). The new one also has a few other leds along the arms and lighting up the head, which has plastic forming it(vs foam on the old one). The "ponytail" on the new one is a little shorter, but has more stuffing in it. The new one also plays audio that the old one doesn't have. Overall, I like the color/look on the old one. But I don't hate the leds or audio on the new one either.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you scaringyou! that is exactly what i was looking for! I wish i had the old one, but since they no longer make it i'll happily take the new one! just gotta find it...


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

YW. I should probably also note, the audio isn't the "this is halloween" song like Jack, Sally, and Zero have. It's the oogie boogie jazz music, which I am grateful for. They should have done different audio on each of them in my opinion. But unfortunately they've all been the same till now.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

scaringyou said:


> Here's a side by side with the previous oogie. The differences are, obviously color. And the new one has plastic dice with an led inside (vs foam dice on the old). The new one also has a few other leds along the arms and lighting up the head, which has plastic forming it(vs foam on the old one). The "ponytail" on the new one is a little shorter, but has more stuffing in it. The new one also plays audio that the old one doesn't have. Overall, I like the color/look on the old one. But I don't hate the leds or audio on the new one either.
> 
> View attachment 721187


Thanks for showing this. I saw then new green one the other day but passed on it because I thougth Sprit Halloween had one in the beige color only to find out it is a mini one .....oy. Anyway, I haven't watched the movie in a long while, why is he green ? when and why does he turn green or is he green and turns beige ? I really don't remember this lol


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes I found oogie tonight! So happy i got him. 

Oogie is green because in part of the movie his lair switches to a black light mode which makes him glow green.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I was able to snag oogie the hanging decoration so happy!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Wouldn't let me cut & paste the picture of the ad but Walgreen's has buy 1 get 1 50% off Halloween. Their large skeleton looks like eyes & also rib cage light up. Didn't notice that in store when I saw it quite a while ago & also didn't notice the price (I assume more than most). Might have to check it out before Sun.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone seen something called "bend-ems" figures? They're of Universal Monsters and I'm curious to see if other people have been able to find them. Supposedly Walgreens is the only one who sells them.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think a trip to Walgreens is in order


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Made it today & bought 2 5' Poseable Skeletons for $75. The eyes are blue & there are also lights on each side under the collar bone area so the chest does light up as well. Also has a 6 hour timer....even better. Didn't expect to see any left.


----------



## JohnGalt (Oct 10, 2013)

Yodlei said:


> Made it today & bought 2 5' Poseable Skeletons for $75. The eyes are blue & there are also lights on each side under the collar bone area so the chest does light up as well. Also has a 6 hour timer....even better. Didn't expect to see any left.


Some Rite Aid stores have these same skeletons available. With their 50% off sale on Halloween items, comes to $25 each - probably the best deal I've seen for them.

Only found 2 stores in my area that carried these though - all the rest had a different version of skeleton.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Great Rite Aid deal Walgreens are not doing well and just arent stocking for Halloween as they did years ago CVS is a lot better selection


----------



## Seimonster (Oct 7, 2019)

MorganaMourning said:


> I love the purple skulls. They look like velvet. I must get them. Thanks for posting the pics. I haven't been to Walgreen's in a while.


They also have these crushed velvet skulls at the 99cent store! (May need to check more than one location) i found the 2nd location I checked had a lot of stuff the first location didnt, including these skulls.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Oggie fits in nicely with the rest of my NBC decorations! Thankfully i had to remove a larger bush from the front of my house, otherwise oogie might not have had a good place to go!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Has anyone seen something called "bend-ems" figures? They're of Universal Monsters and I'm curious to see if other people have been able to find them. Supposedly Walgreens is the only one who sells them.


Walgreens has the bendems out now!! They are cute


----------

